

Ask HN: Why paywalls and not curation - lifeisstillgood

So Yanis Varoufakis has written an Op-Ed piece for the Financial Times (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yanisvaroufakis.eu&#x2F;2015&#x2F;08&#x2F;01&#x2F;something-is-rotten-in-the-eurozone-kingdom-my-op-ed-in-the-financial-times&#x2F;) which is admittedly unclear and needs some background knowledge to understand.  I do prattle on about Yanis too much, but this is not quite the point - the point was I went to the FT site to check out the article (which had been cross posted on his own site) and ... Could not read it because paywall.<p>But it is on his site, and available to all. So all the FT has done is put a curated list of articles, some written by in house staff, behind a paywall.<p>Why not make this a reality and publish an RSS feed and be done with it?<p>Am I already years behind the curve on this one, or is it reasonable for me to want to have access to the FT&#x27;s editors picks, say subscribe to the &quot;official list&quot; and maybe follow some of the more interesting sub editors?<p>Why paywall ?
======
greenyoda
You can actually read some number of articles for free every month at ft.com
with a free signup (no payment required).

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Thank you. I was more commenting that (I just realised) that newspapers were
less the repository of knowledge (paper of record) and less the writers of the
most pertinent articles (but commonly are) and much more their core competency
lies in curation of all the possible things I could read.

I guess I want access to their leader column discussions

